# Neat1968



## william1978

What is NEAT 1968 apprenticeship program. I haven't heard of it yet.


----------



## william1978

And by the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kurty

Northeastern Apprenticeship and Joint Training
www.neat1968.org


----------



## 480sparky

Kurty said:


> Northeastern Apprenticeship and Joint Training
> www.neat1968.org


So what do you learn? How to roll a joint?


----------



## MDShunk

NEAT1968? 

Sounds pretty neat. :jester:


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> So what do you learn? How to roll a joint?


 :laughing:


----------



## Celtic

Kurty said:


> Has anyone completed (or currently training) in NEAT 1968 apprenticeship program?
> I have some questions as far as training, travel and scope of work.
> Also, are they as slow as the rest of our industry?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kurty



I had never heard of NEAT 1968 until today....I wish I heard about it 15 years ago.


IMHO, the work outlook for a lineman does not compare to electrical work in the building trades.
In NJ, much of the work is maint. type work - some new, but mostly maint. ~ replacing insulators, blown up transformers, tree/line clearance...that sort of thing.


Line work is different than "regular" building trades electrical work.
When something goes "boom" in the night....properly trained and qualified line men are needed ~ not some schmuck off craig's list.
It seems every year - somewhere in the country - there is a disaster...be it ice storms, hurricanes, etc. The local lineman work force cannot handle the volume of work in a timely fashion and a "nationwide" call goes out for linemen and trucks....











...and off they go to work in crappy weather conditions day & night.





In the not too distant future....there will be a 500kv line coming from Susquehanna, Pa to Roseland, NJ ~ replacing an existing 238kv line.
[ http://www.state.nj.us/bpu/divisions/energy/susquehanna.html ]
That's roughly 150 miles....that is a LOT of work.


I'd go with you if I was 15 years younger.


----------



## B4T

480sparky said:


> So what do you learn? How to roll a joint?


Don't forget about flashing the "peace sign" :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> Don't forget about flashing the "peace sign" :laughing:


----------



## B4T

480sparky said:


>


I should of known :thumbup:


----------

